

London plans to build real cloud - Robin_Message
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8350770.stm

======
dazzawazza
Looks like an exciting project. I like the idea that I could donate money
toward this.

------
fronx
I especially like this idea: %q{The structure would also be used to harvest
all the energy it produces according to Professor Ratti. "It would be a zero
power cloud," he said.} #thumbsup

